# Traffic free road cycling in Essex?



## NickTB (15 Mar 2016)

Hello all.
My wife is about to take her first foray into road cycling and is nervous about going on to a public road until she gets used to the bike.
Does anyone know if any road bike friendly roads or parks/paths in Essex? I'm thinking the equivalent of somewhere like Richmond park. 
Any help/advice would be much appreciated.

TIA,
Nick


----------



## Firestorm (15 Mar 2016)

The Fitch Way in Braintree
Thorndon park Brentwood, although its a bit hilly and more suitable for MTB

There's a good length of cycle path east of Southend to Gunners Park in Shoebury


----------



## NickTB (15 Mar 2016)

Typical. I live 20 minutes from Thorndon! I thought the Fitch Way was MTB or hybrid? I'll check that out now, and Southend to Gunners Park too.

Thanks,


----------



## 123456789 (15 Mar 2016)

Rounds around Canewdon and out to Paglesham, Wallasea are very quiet.

You can lap around Hanningfield reservoir approx. 9 miles very light traffic


----------



## NickTB (15 Mar 2016)

Hanningfield looks promising too, only 10 miles from me


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2016)

Across the river is the *Gravesend cyclopark*.


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2016)

Richmond park isn't traffic free? Only the off road ways which are gritty and not road bike friendly 

You can ride around the Olympic Park / Lee Valley area


----------



## derrick (15 Mar 2016)

http://www.vision-rcl.org.uk/redbridge_cycle_centre.html


----------



## 123456789 (15 Mar 2016)

derrick said:


> http://www.vision-rcl.org.uk/redbridge_cycle_centre.html



I was just about to add that too. I am sure they do turn up and ride sessions that are only a few pounds 

If you ride the lower course you can avoid that hill as well


----------



## Crandoggler (15 Mar 2016)

NickTB said:


> Hanningfield looks promising too, only 10 miles from me


Nope. Busy with commuters during the week and rammed with shoppers during the weekends. Danbury and Bicknacre are dead most of the time, as are the back roads around Maldon and Hatfield Peverel


----------



## 123456789 (15 Mar 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> Nope. Busy with commuters during the week and rammed with shoppers during the weekends. Danbury and Bicknacre are dead most of the time, as are the back roads around Maldon and Hatfield Peverel



Um nope back at you I've never seen a rush of shoppers mainly because there are a severe lack of shops as you will see from the map attached: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/search/hanningfield+reservoir+cafe/@51.6489727,0.5164223,16z

If you loop Middlemead, L Church Road, L Lower Stock road (nice pub), L Downham Rd, L S. Hanningfield Rd you have a 9 mile loop light traffic roads.


I've taken the wife and kids there and ride regularly and it is very light traffic especially at the weekend. There are some quite roads around Danbury and North Hill but probably not the best introduction.

The A130 will get busy around peak times but you are nowhere near that and you can easily avoid the old A130 on that loop.

The Reservoir Visitor centre never gets hordes of people


----------



## Crandoggler (15 Mar 2016)

I've obviously been riding at the wrong times then.


----------



## derrick (15 Mar 2016)

123456789 said:


> I was just about to add that too. I am sure they do turn up and ride sessions that are only a few pounds
> 
> If you ride the lower course you can avoid that hill as well


Most Sunday mornings are good, But you need to check the calendar because of the racing, but a lot of the time the racers only use part of the circuit, Then the other half is available to use. It's worth going up there just to see the racing, There have been some great group finishes.


----------



## 123456789 (15 Mar 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> I've obviously been riding at the wrong times then.



Or the wrong places. You have lazybones on the old A130 up near Rettendon and the Turnpike roundabouts which I would definitely avoid but as long as that part of the old A130 is avoided the roads a very light traffic especially at the weekend.

The loop I have referred to above has always given me light traffic every time I've rode it and is very popular with other local cyclists. There are two TT courses in very close proximity also.


----------



## rebelpeter (15 Mar 2016)

Guess im lucky im in an essex area sarrounded by country lanes and farm lands plus a traffic free long ride round the farm lanes of the marshes, my house as sarrounded on all sides with miles of farm fields and non traffic lanes ......


----------



## 123456789 (15 Mar 2016)

I hope this works - here are some street views to the actual roads @Crandoggler you must have taken a serious wrong turn (or hit lazybones on a summers day)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/searc...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s2xYueqX0DQGyN4KLCljDbA!2e0

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/searc...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s0r15lfNKPOtHnnlstfImKg!2e0

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/searc...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s6kh7Z1_WzZgooo8oTKTTGw!2e0

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/searc...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1shLmZU0falLXzza1jvw9EXg!2e0

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/searc...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s6yFN5QTptF9w565cr8Us1g!2e0

Lazy bones boot sale site here: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x47d8c2d926e9f59d:0x265c3151313d5692


----------



## Firestorm (15 Mar 2016)

NickTB said:


> Typical. I live 20 minutes from Thorndon! I thought the Fitch Way was MTB or hybrid? I'll check that out now, and Southend to Gunners Park too.
> 
> Thanks,


Yeah sorry , Fitch is a bit gravelly for a pure road bike.
Hanningfield Res is a good call as is Canewdon and round there
I would imagine that the back roads from latchingdon / Burnham areas up to Bradwell are fairly traffic free.
I am in a similar situation , my wife is tentative on busy roads so we take the bikes on the rack most of the time, although she reckons she is confident enough to ride to the seafront cycle path now , but we are only half a mile away.


----------



## NickTB (15 Mar 2016)

How long is the seafront cycle path? We may go over for a morning


----------



## Firestorm (15 Mar 2016)

The run from Chalkwell to Shoebury is 5 miles ish, but if can follow it a bit further into the park an do at small loop rather than turn right round.
However there are road works by the pier whin have disrupted it and a bit of shared space 250 yds or so in the middle.
If you are after 8 -10 miles plus its probably a bit dull. My wife is a real beginner , hasn't sat on a bike for something like 45 years so meandering up and down the seafront is ok.


----------



## NickTB (15 Mar 2016)

Mine is pretty much the same, except she's signed up for the London to Brighton in September! I just like the idea of getting her out and used to the set up if a road bike before she gets in amongst the traffic


----------



## Ian193 (15 Mar 2016)

There is a loop round East Hanningfield which is approximately 5miles in length old church road,pan lane, Southend road,east Hanningfield road,the common,the Tye all right hand turns not too busy but be aware that it's a road race route when ridden the other way round gets used as a TT's route too


----------



## Leescfc79 (15 Mar 2016)

I have riden around Hanningfield on a regular basis (same route as mentioned above) at various times of the day and would class it as very quiet and nearly always see more cyclists than cars! 

Also from Hanningfield you can link up a few back lanes (mill rd/small gains lane/ingatestone road/blackmore rd) and end up in Blackmore with some lovely cafes/pubs.


----------



## NickTB (15 Mar 2016)

I live in Doddinghurst so Blackmore/ingatestone is a good shout. Can't believe I didn't think of that myself!


----------



## Leescfc79 (15 Mar 2016)

NickTB said:


> I live in Doddinghurst so Blackmore/ingatestone is a good shout. Can't believe I didn't think of that myself!



You've got some lovely lanes around Mountnessing Rd/Padhams Green/Buttsbury etc that can be linked together for some nice little loops and mainly traffic free.

If you haven't already have a look at Strava, it shows you most used local roads by cyclists, if I'm planning a route and want to avoid what looks like a main/busy road it quite often gives you a few ideas to get around it.


----------



## SteveF (15 Mar 2016)

Rainham marshes has a bit of a loop that's off road, about 10k with the RSPB cafe for a cuppa and cake, or Belhus has a network of trails and a cafe, but that may not be so road bike friendly...


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Mar 2016)

derrick said:


> http://www.vision-rcl.org.uk/redbridge_cycle_centre.html


Is that Hog hill ?


----------



## derrick (15 Mar 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Is that Hog hill ?


Yes.


----------



## rebelpeter (15 Mar 2016)

NickTB said:


> How long is the seafront cycle path? We may go over for a morning


Its private and has electric gates u need the codes to use the long paths goes right round the marshes.,
Its patroled by farmers in 4x4s looking for anyone not allowed over there...


----------



## rebelpeter (15 Mar 2016)

Leescfc79 said:


> I have riden around Hanningfield on a regular basis (same route as mentioned above) at various times of the day and would class it as very quiet and nearly always see more cyclists than cars!
> 
> Also from Hanningfield you can link up a few back lanes (mill rd/small gains lane/ingatestone road/blackmore rd) and end up in Blackmore with some lovely cafes/pubs.


Yep i know hanningfields good biking


----------



## mr_cellophane (15 Mar 2016)

https://www.goskyride.com/Search/Details?eventid=73664
or
https://www.goskyride.com/Search/Details?eventid=72025


----------



## The Essex Spurs (12 Apr 2017)

NickTB said:


> Hello all.
> My wife is about to take her first foray into road cycling and is nervous about going on to a public road until she gets used to the bike.
> Does anyone know if any road bike friendly roads or parks/paths in Essex? I'm thinking the equivalent of somewhere like Richmond park.
> Any help/advice would be much appreciated.
> ...


Witham -Terling -Fairstead- Fuller Street ......You will see next to no cars and can do a 15 -20 mile loop.
Check out my videos Mid Essex cycling on youtube.


----------



## The Essex Spurs (27 May 2017)

Witham to Terling and out to Great Leighs and on to the Compassses at Littley Green, This route is as close to traffic free as it comes and it's all tiny little roads with some great countryside.Ordnance survey maps a must,


----------

